# Carved Red Mallee Bowl



## jasonb (Jul 22, 2016)

Just finished...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Jul 22, 2016)

Very nice. Beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 22, 2016)

SWEET !!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

That's really nice. I like the elegance that only handwork can achieve. Well, "capable" handwork like you possess.


----------



## jasonb (Jul 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's really nice. I like the elegance that only handwork can achieve. Well, "capable" handwork like you possess.


Well I should have added more to the description. I only wish this was hand carved, but I'd be an old man by the time it was done. This was carved with an angle grinder...


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2016)

Ever so beautiful! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

Cool! I like the freedom that carving allows with the form.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Really really cool.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 22, 2016)

Nicely done Jason. The carving gives a much thinner and lighter appearance than the actual. Hard to tell from the photos... Do you have a finish on it yet ?


----------



## jasonb (Jul 22, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nicely done Jason. The carving gives a much thinner and lighter appearance than the actual. Hard to tell from the photos... Do you have a finish on it yet ?


Have a coat of Georges Club House Wax on it. First time using it so will see how well it holds up.


----------

